# serpae tetra and cherry shrimp



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

has anyone had success keeping them together and still able to see a healthy growth of shrimps in their tank?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I think cherry won't survive unless you have thick vegetation. Serpae tetras are very aggressive from my experience.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I have 5 serpaes in my 20gallon community, they've never shown too much aggression unless feeding... But with cherry shrimp, I don't think they'll do well.

I feel like the cherry shrimp will be too small for them, as they did demolish the 6 pack of Ghost shrimp I once had in my tank, with just the serpaes.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks guys i will not get serpaes for now until i setup a fish only tank


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Any fish that can eat an adult (or even a juvie) cherry shrimp will not be conducive toward a healthy population of cherry shrimps.

Perhaps in a big tank with lots of vegeation, the cherry shrimps will have some chance, but you'll never get a huge population as we'd be looking at a classic predator/prey dynamic.

The good news is, your fish would get regular live food.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i will see how it works out in my tank in 2-3 weeks i have 3 prego cherries lol. hope the baby shrimps are smart and hide in my mosses


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well if this is for your 45Long. Then with enough vegetation and mosses, you'd probably be alright, but at the cost of Cherry Shrimp i dunno if I'd feel comfortable with a "should be"


----------

